# My artwork~



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if this post belongs here or in general chat so feel free to move. 

It occured to me that maybe some of you would like to see a little bit of my artwork... They range from acrylic paintings to colored pencil to water color. I also have oil paintings too. I should have gone to art school. :Kitten Love:


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, your art is as stunning as your soaps are!!  Very well done!  I will keep my art carefully hidden as it should be, lol!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

Badger said:


> Wow, your art is as stunning as your soaps are!!  Very well done!  I will keep my art carefully hidden as it should be, lol!


 lol, thank you! it's been over a year since my last painting of the guitar (my BF is a musician). He tended to tugg at my "heart-strings" ;-)


----------



## Timber (Apr 11, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> I should have gone to art school.



Looks to me like you didn't _need_ art school :grin:


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 11, 2013)

Absolutely stunning work.  I don't think you need art school. They will show you the basics of how to do what you have mastered, and tell you to build a portfolio. You already have an amazing one. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Apr 11, 2013)

your art speaks volumes ! you are very bless to be able to develop that natural talent that you are gifted with . if i may utter a phrase used by a famous mind .... " the force is strong with this one ....Yoda "  
very glad that you shared that dimension with us , further testament of a wonderful person we all call "Friend" , Bless


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

*blushing* such kind words from my friends makes the heart rejoice!


----------



## cerelife (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you sell your art? LOVE all of them, but the guitar/heartstrings is my favorite...I would love to see a print of that on my wall everyday!!


----------



## cerelife (Apr 11, 2013)

Seriously, PM me a price for a print!!!


----------



## pootsiesgirl (Apr 11, 2013)

WOW! Your artwork is awesome, your so talented, you should show your work


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

cerelife said:


> Do you sell your art? LOVE all of them, but the guitar/heartstrings is my favorite...I would love to see a print of that on my wall everyday!!


 You know, I used to sell a lot of my art back in the day when I really painted more. Now that you mention it, someone else has asked for a print of this picture too. I will check into seeing what it takes to get prints made, I'm honored you like it that much! I'll keep you posted for sure! I have tons more pics, i just didnt want to post too many :shock:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

pootsiesgirl said:


> WOW! Your artwork is awesome, your so talented, you should show your work


 One of the local artist here has a gallery. Her name is Amy Burnett (maybe some of you have heard of her?) and is looking for undiscovered artist to feature in her gallery... hmmm, maybe I should work up the nerve!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 11, 2013)

simply astounding! all I can say is wow!!!!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 11, 2013)

You are truly blessed so much creativity , no wonder you put so much into your soap.  That talent must come out in whatever avenue you are using at the time.  You are gifted and it should be shared!


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 11, 2013)

Pure talent! One of my GF's went to art school, when most of us never thought she needed it. The awesome part was she expanded her skills and it has been something that she now see's it as what helped her to make art her career. 
Doing what you love and being able to make a living is a gift that I've been lucky to see many friends do in life.
Cheers RR! Never stop doing what you love, for then you shall truly loose what is your soul~


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

Absolutely lovely!  Part of my business is printing for people (I have a large photo printer) and I sell prints 13x19 for $19.50 (shipping included).  Let me know if you ever need anything printed out that size 

You are one talented chic!  HUGS!


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 11, 2013)

You are an artiste!  Wow very nice.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 11, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> One of the local artist here has a gallery. Her name is Amy Burnett (maybe some of you have heard of her?) and is looking for undiscovered artist to feature in her gallery... hmmm, maybe I should work up the nerve!


 
For real?!  I would say do it without question, JMO  They are spectacular!  I LOVE the girl.  My daughter draws art that speaks to me.  Yours does as well.  You indeed are very, very talented.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone, this just may be the confidence boost I needed to actually move it into a direction where it will make me some money! I appreciate all your kind comments, it really made my day


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

christinak said:


> Absolutely lovely!  Part of my business is printing for people (I have a large photo printer) and I sell prints 13x19 for $19.50 (shipping included).  Let me know if you ever need anything printed out that size
> 
> You are one talented chic!  HUGS!


 That sounds like a great possibility! I will PM you when I have some time today to discuss it further!


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

No problem...Im always here!    You have to talk to the gallery lady!  You've really got what it takes   Paint some pictures of your soap and you could be the next Andy Warhol...soap is way better than soup cans!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 11, 2013)

I really adore the "last living tree" painting.  What a great print for Earth Day coming up.  This would be great cover art work for a post-apocaliptic novel too!


----------



## cerelife (Apr 12, 2013)

Please DO keep me posted...I'm completely serious about wanting a print of that!! And I would love to see your other artwork as well! I love art and my husband says that it's a good thing we have 15' ceilings...our friends call our house "the gallery".  
You should SOOO contact that gallery owner! Just make sure I get a signed print before you get all famous and I can't afford you!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I really adore the "last living tree" painting.  What a great print for Earth Day coming up.  This would be great cover art work for a post-apocaliptic novel too!


 Thank you! It represented my discust with the way we are ruining the earth. Have any of you ever seen a movie called Soylent green?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

cerelife said:


> Please DO keep me posted...I'm completely serious about wanting a print of that!! And I would love to see your other artwork as well! I love art and my husband says that it's a good thing we have 15' ceilings...our friends call our house "the gallery".
> You should SOOO contact that gallery owner! Just make sure I get a signed print before you get all famous and I can't afford you!!!


 
I wish I had more wall space. Most of my paintings are all stacked up in the garage. I know not the best spot. I wanna get prints made for sure, Im going to first check into seeing what it takes to get art copywrited. You'll get a signed print for sure!!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

Two more. The elk in the snow I found in a wildlife art magazine years ago, i liked it and wanted a painting like it for my house, I i painted my own version. Cant technically "sell" it as an original, but it's one of my favorites and I had to start practicing somewhere! 

The Island one is an original I painted after spending some time in Cabo San Lucas, have to say it was the best week out of my life! This one was gifted to my dad and his wife who surprised me with the trip


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, they are both incredible!  I love then elks, that is amazing!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

Badger said:


> Wow, they are both incredible!  I love then elks, that is amazing!


 Thank you! I love painting big game animals, I used to date a hunter for a little while and it inspired me way back :grin:


----------

